# Meet our newest foster!



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

This is Shadow. He's 9. I picked him up today at the CT Humane Soc in Westport. The people at the HS told me when the owner dumped him there, she was OBNOXIOUS. She claimed he "got loose" all the time and people were always stopping in their cars to pick him up. This practice irritated her. She said someone was going to get into an accident "because of HIM" and that she wished they'd just ignore him. She told the HS worker that he has made their family "miserable" for the past 9 years (uh, he's 9 yrs old...so I guess that would be his whole life...) and that if she knew "it" was going to be like this, she would have returned "it" to the breeder. Nice, huh?? 

MEanwhile "it" is sleeping at my feet and "it" is so **** cute you just want to kiss him (which I will do tomorrow after his bath!) So far he doesn't show any proclivity for bolting - if anything he's more anxious to be separated from me. Of course this is the honeymoon, so who knows what tricks he has up his sleeve - but so far he is nothing but pure sweetness!

PS - please ignore the Hairy-Rug Extravaganza in the pix :uhoh:- I had been brushing the heck out of him before I took those!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, he's adorable, how can you not love that face, don't know about some people









 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

He is incredibly sweet! I can't wait to get him groomed tomorrow. He's soooooo grimy and itchy! He's a chunk too - needs to lose about 10 lbs. Otherwise looks like a very healthy boy.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a handsome old man! how can people be so cruel? glad you can help!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That is a SWEET looking dog. That woman is ...well you know.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

And he smiles for the camera- that is wonderful! Thank god you picked him up, I hope he enjoys his time with you. Good job!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

What a handsome boy. Hard to believe that he could cause 9 years of trouble. He is lucky that you have come into his life...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - something tells me he is the product of divorce - SOMEBODY took good care of him - look at his teeth! They're beautiful for a 9 year old!

If she really did hate him for 9 years then he DESERVES a loving home. Best wishes!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Aww - something tells me he is the product of divorce - SOMEBODY took good care of him - look at his teeth! They're beautiful for a 9 year old!
> 
> If she really did hate him for 9 years then he DESERVES a loving home. Best wishes!


She brought him in herself - said they have another golden they were keeping.  His front teeth look good, but if you could see his molars they are all worn down almost to nubs.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

My foster is the same. Her back teeth are just a nightmare. And she's 20 lbs. overweight. Second rescue, third home. You just want to take some people and stomp them into the ground.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That last photo is to die for!!!!!!!! My heart just went to mush!!!!!!!!!!

What does Ruthie think of this honey?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Carraig said:


> My foster is the same. Her back teeth are just a nightmare. And she's 20 lbs. overweight. Second rescue, third home. You just want to take some people and stomp them into the ground.


Oh, so sad. Did you post any pix of her? Maybe she and Shadow (who I want to call "Shad Roe") can be diet-buddies!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Somewhere I did...forget where, LOL. I took some new ones today and will try and upload them tomorrow. She's quite a beautiful girl, but so overweight. I have her on the beans and a good chow, but we have gotten no exercise this week due to the dreadful weather and ice.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> That last photo is to die for!!!!!!!! My heart just went to mush!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What does Ruthie think of this honey?


Ruthie is hilarious - I wish I had her sense of self! She is and always will be the center of her universe! She doesn't skip a beat when newcomers arrive - it's almost as if they are invisible! It's pretty funny. She's like that withall my dogs. Lately though it's very cute, Petey the big labbie lunkhead who tends to be insecure, lays with his back against hers. When I see them like that my heart hurts! I just want to squeeze them both so tight!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Ruthie is hilarious - I wish I had her sense of self! She is and always will be the center of her universe! She doesn't skip a beat when newcomers arrive - it's almost as if they are invisible! It's pretty funny. She's like that withall my dogs. Lately though it's very cute, Petey the big labbie lunkhead who tends to be insecure, lays with his back against hers. When I see them like that my heart hurts! I just want to squeeze them both so tight!!!


You HAVE to get a photo of that Lisa!!!!!!! I so want to see it!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

oh my what a beautiful face! I won't comment on her past owner...errr


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

What a beautiful white face on that boy!! He's found himself in the right place, that's for sure! It's the best K-9 old folks home ever!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he is just adorable. I love how he is just so happy and smiling for the camera. I see a little spitfire in him and great personality. He is probably just as happy to be away from her and in a loving home. I hope he gets his furever home very soon. Love the face.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

There will be someone that will appreciate that beautiful face and heart. She doesn't deserver him anyway.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

"It" is a real handsome old man. Some people not only make me want to scream--they make me want to actually punch them square in the nose and tell them just what a low down piece of flesh i think they are. It sounds as tho "she" didn't give one iota if he was run over. This is the reason we want to adopted older dogs on down the line. Give some poor old timer a few years of a happy loving life.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I LOVE that last pic, he so has a HUGE smile on his face. I just love when they are white faced like that! Give that boy BIG HUGS!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

How could you not love him, so sad, thankyou for fortering the dear boy!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> She brought him in herself - said *they have another golden they were keeping*.  His front teeth look good, but if you could see his molars they are all worn down almost to nubs.


OMG! :doh: Probably a younger one - she doesn't realize that with this guy gone and _her_ for company the other one will be running away now. 

Jake had nubs for front teeth - in fact they were pretty much gone in the end - they weren't meant to last 17 years I guess. :


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He's adorable!!!
Don'tcha just want to freak on the irresponsible owners??


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a great face he has...I love those white faces!!!! I noticed another new dog on your site, also, named Regal. He looks like a very sad case.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, he's hard to resist! 

I was talking to Michael last night about the future and animals. He said he's not sure he wants to bring more dogs into our home because we will have to lose them. He's very attached to our two. I spoke of fostering, but he's having a hard time wrapping his brain around the idea of having to give up a dog. Hmmm....I will forever work on it.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Oh, he's hard to resist!
> 
> I was talking to Michael last night about the future and animals. He said he's not sure he wants to bring more dogs into our home because we will have to lose them. He's very attached to our two. I spoke of fostering, but he's having a hard time wrapping his brain around the idea of having to give up a dog. Hmmm....I will forever work on it.


Have him come to a transport - or one of our SGRR hikes. He can meet all the fosters and see the great dogs who get saved by them!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Forget puppies... this is the one I would flunk on!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What a sweetie! I just want to squeeze him. I love his smile.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Forget puppies... this is the one I would flunk on!


I know! Puppies are cute and all...but give me a white face ANY day! Hey - your labbie girl made it to you! THat's great! Whatever happened to Zander? I probably missed a thread. He was gorgeous too!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> OMG! :doh: Probably a younger one - she doesn't realize that with this guy gone and _her_ for company the other one will be running away now.
> 
> Jake had nubs for front teeth - in fact they were pretty much gone in the end - they weren't meant to last 17 years I guess. :


 
My Great Pyrenees had nubs on his front teeth probably before he was five. The told me it was from chewing on his fur.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks **** happy to be with you, and outta that other place, lol 

Handsome senior boy!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Just dropped Shadow off at the groomer...in typical Golden fashion, he charmed all and happily went off for his spa experience without so much as a glance back in my direction!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh he is wonderful!! The thought of his miserable life so far brings tears to my eyes, Im so pleased he is having the life he deserves at your place...Im sure the perfect forever home will not be long away to continue his new life!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh he is probably loving the attention. You do great work...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

How someone can have a dog for 9 years and then just dump him is beyond me. He is beautiful and I'm so glad you have him. Maybe he was trying to get away from the people that called themselves his owner.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I've said it before, but those of you out there that rescue and foster are just wonderful people!

He looks so sweet, some people just are not meant to have doggies in their lives. If he is an escape artist then they should have just figured out how to keep him from escaping. We had that propblem with Seirra, she could jump 6 ft brick walls, there was a few times when we first move into our current house that I'd go out to the back yard just to find her walking along the top of the brick wall. Just think how people reacted to having a loose rottie in the neighborhood? 

Good luck with him, he's too sweet.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

He is just gorgeous Lisa, wish I could talk dh into #3...I miss my white faced angel...He sounds like a great old guy...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a handsome old gentleman he is, he looks like such a love. Too bad they can't remove his housemate from the owner, she sounds like a horrid, dreadful person who shouldn't own a dog (or any animal)! Thank God there are people like you out there to help these poor souls.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a gorgeous white face..... glad you found eachother


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are some "glamour shots" of Shadow after his return from the groomer. He was a very good boy there - had fun with all the other dogs too. Came home totally pooped out! This dog is nothing but sweet...I can't put it together why the woman said the awful things about him that she did. Unless he is going to reveal the "inner monster" after he's been here a bit, I can't see how anyone could say their lives were made miserable by him!!

Karen - please note the tight feet! I told them at the groomer's how much I thought you'd appreciate those!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, now there is one handsome hunk!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Ooooh!!! What beautiful feet!! Don't get me wrong, he's got a gorgeous white face, too, but those feet!! To die for!!:heartbeat:heartbeat He sure cleans up "purdy"


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> Ooooh!!! What beautiful feet!! Don't get me wrong, he's got a gorgeous white face, too, but those feet!! To die for!!:heartbeat:heartbeat He sure cleans up "purdy"


Somehow I just KNEW you'd like those!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

Shadow is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would adopt him in a heartbeat! Too many stairs in my house. Shadow isn't nice during the first 5 minutes of a meet-up. My husband would kill me! Ugh!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

OMG what a handsome man!! 
Took him 9 years to get away...by golly the boy is determined to have a better life!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> OMG, he's adorable, how can you not love that face, don't know about some people


 
You took the words right out of my mouth or keyboard as it were. Give him a smooch from me too, look at that face!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Beautiful pup--er, old man.........

He sure is handsome!

Good wishes to you for being a 'rescue angel' agin!

And Bad wishes to the moron who brought him in. With a little luck and divine intervention, maybe the other Golden will find a better home, too.

All our Best to you and Shadow!

SJ


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I acn't imagine what her other dog is going through if they were attached to each other. My two would just be heartbroken if they were seperated.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

What a handsome old guy! This is another example of why I like most dogs better than most humans.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe just maybe the dog was trying to tell the dim owner something by escaping - mainly - he didn't want to live there. Give him a hug for me


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Maybe just maybe the dog was trying to tell the dim owner something by escaping - mainly - he didn't want to live there. Give him a hug for me


That sounds about right to me! He is so lucky to be away from someone who hated him that much!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

What a great post and its awesome you could rescue him. Very cute white face guy, I just want to hug him!


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

HAHA thats one happy dog, I love those white faces ...


----------

